
'System safeguards' lacking in Tesla crash on autopilot: NTSB - rgbrenner
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-autopilot/system-safeguards-lacking-in-tesla-crash-on-autopilot-ntsb-idUSKCN1BN1QP
======
rgbrenner
This seems to be the accident :
[https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Pages/HW...](https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Pages/HWY16FH018-preliminary.aspx)

